# The Life and Times of Kim (picture heavy)



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim update from the last few weeks.

And for those who don't already know: I have a camera of my very own coming, so brace yourselves this could get really crazy in a few weeks, haha.

On to Kim and her drama...

"Oh, I'm so hungry I can't even stand"









"My belly...it's so empty...oh feed me please!"









"Look, you killed me. Bet you feel bad now. You should've given me food."









"Hey, are you even paying attention? Hellooooo?"










*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

"Oooooh food! I love food!!"









"What's out there??" --This is where she spends a lot of time, stalking the neighbors.









She spends even *more* time here









Awww she's changed so much, haha


*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Disclaimer: I just noticed all these pics are still too big, grrrr. I resized them all I swear...apparently not enough though...


Anyway


Kimmy all ready for a car ride:









I think she needs a new bed...(we've since added a second pillow):









In case you didn't know, Kim only plays with her toys at least two at a time. That pink bone weighs easy 2x as much as the kong









This can't be comfortable









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Kim loooooves baths (sarcasm):









"Oh Lord, please deliver from this torture"









Despite toweling her off, she was still damp, so I threw her crate blanket over her (she got the car harness herself and cuddled up with it)









In her sleep, she managed to put her head through a hole in the blanket. The picture is out of focus (great pic of the buffet though, lol), but it's too priceless to throw out: (EDIT: I seriously had nothing to do with this -- she did it to herself. I just took mercy and helped her out, after getting hard evidence)









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Someone needs to tell her that leaving toys in the middle of her shredded tissues kinda gives away who did it...









Me being bored while waiting for all these pics to transfer on the in-law's computer. She's a pool shark!









*more*


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

And last and least, a few fishie pictures -- all these are still works in progress. Most of my fish are still in the other 10 gal (not pictured) in quarantine. They'll move when these tanks are ready. Both tanks still need backgrounds, but I'm not putting them on until they are ready or I'll end up spilling water on them (I'm a klutz).

29 gal cycling...will be planted eventually. Didn't crop it so you can see the water color (looks more tan than yellow in person), which is due to the driftwood leaching tannins. As weird as it sounds, some people pay for products to make their water this color because it's more "natural".









The 10 gal that will be my Betta's home. Supposed to look kinda goofy and cartoon-y:

All done!


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Great pics...My favorite is her praying to get the bath over..lol

Oh and second favorite was the 2 toys in the mouth..

Wait...The one with her head through the..

Oh no the one where she is...
ahh nevermond..I love all of them


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Shaina said:


> "My belly...it's so empty...oh feed me please!"


Shan Kim is very beautiful and much bigger than i thought.
Also im sending you a cleaning bill as Aslan has drooled all over this picture in particular!!

She really is pretty Shan.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

She is absolutely gorgeous! I wont mind seeing more pictures of her!

Does Kim have smooth collie in her? Quite a few pictures seemed to remind me a lot of one.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

HAhaha, I Looove you pics Shaina. I can't wait till you get the new camera either.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Shan Kim is very beautiful and much bigger than i thought.
> Also im sending you a cleaning bill as Aslan has drooled all over this picture in particular!!
> 
> She really is pretty Shan.


Lol thanks Pooch. She's bigger than we thought she'd be too  She's the height of a tall Golden Retriever now, to give you an idea. 

I'm not telling her Aslan got all excited: she already acts like a prom queen


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Rough_Collies2008 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous! I wont mind seeing more pictures of her!
> 
> Does Kim have smooth collie in her? Quite a few pictures seemed to remind me a lot of one.


Thanks! 
We honestly have no idea what she has in her, but everyone who actually knows what a smooth collie is seems to think she's a mix of one. Some people from down south thought she was part Carolina Dog, the shelter guessed Sheltie/GSD, but admitted they were guessing blind, and some lady in my dog class swears she knows a Golden Retriever/Greyhound that looks just like her...



digits mama said:


> Great pics...My favorite is her praying to get the bath over..lol
> 
> Oh and second favorite was the 2 toys in the mouth..
> 
> ...


Haha I'm glad you enjoyed them -- I have tons of fun taking them 



ChrissyBz said:


> HAhaha, I Looove you pics Shaina. I can't wait till you get the new camera either.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Wow, how she's grown! I always forget how old she is - still less than a year, right? So she may grow more still? She is sooo beautiful - definitley aging gracefully LOL.


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Ollie is drooling...


----------



## jchantelau (Mar 6, 2008)

Awesome pup, love all the pics, Kim is a cutie!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyCharlie said:


> Wow, how she's grown! I always forget how old she is - still less than a year, right? So she may grow more still? She is sooo beautiful - definitley aging gracefully LOL.


A year around now -- we're fairly certain she was born mid March. So we made her unofficial birthday St. Patty's day 



RBark said:


> Ollie is drooling...


Hehe


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Shaina said:


> "
> 
> Awww she's changed so much, haha
> 
> ...


She really, really looks like she has smooth in her. Her head, and her coat. She has a definite undercoat, just no long fur.




















Sorry for throwing in a few guesses, she just really reminded me of one. It would be interesting if you ever did a DNA test!

Either way, she really is gorgeous. I loved all the picture.


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Yay Shaina!, I love all the pictures. My favorite is the one with her head in the blanket hole. Cherokee was described to us as a smooth collie mix when we got him. Hmmmmm, maybe they are distant cousins


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooo, she is so pretty! I agree she looks like she should have Smooth Collie in her.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

She's a beauty!! So glad to see pics finally- and can't wait to be overloaded soon!! YAY!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys -- I totally agree that she does look like she has some collie or smooth collie in her. Definitely not a purebred smooth collie though, since her head is kinda of a mix: she has the long narrow face, but she also has a stop (though it's not abrupt). I agree a DNA test would be interesting at some point, but I would have to have more confidence in them than I do now.



MegaMuttMom said:


> Yay Shaina!, I love all the pictures. My favorite is the one with her head in the blanket hole. Cherokee was described to us as a smooth collie mix when we got him. Hmmmmm, maybe they are distant cousins


I was so disappointed when it turned out blurry -- I should have taken several but it's too late now. The camera I'm borrowing right now is really ancient: a digital from the late 90s, when they left much to be desired. 

Where'd you get Cherokee? Maybe they are related after all


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

She is such a pretty girl! I loved all of the pictures, but I think my favorites were the hungrey ones and the pool shark one.  Thanks for sharing with us!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> She is such a pretty girl! I loved all of the pictures, but I think my favorites were the hungrey ones and the pool shark one.  Thanks for sharing with us!!


Thanks TXR. The pool shark pic was kind of an achievement picture -- I accidentally knocked the triangle off the pool table and it fell with this huge clatter. Kim's still very sound- and sight-sensitive, so she totally spazzed out. It took about 45 minutes to an hour of diligent, careful desensitization to get her to this point. If I didn't know her so well now, it would've taken much much longer. I'm finally getting to where I can tell exactly how far I can push her before I need to back off a bit. At first she wouldn't get within about 30 feet of the triangle, and if I moved it at all she would run behind a piece of furniture and stay there...gotta love the results of people ignoring their pups then throwing them into an isolated ditch to starve.










She's obviously not thrilled, but she's not about to panic either.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Thanks TXR. The pool shark pic was kind of an achievement picture -- I accidentally knocked the triangle off the pool table and it fell with this huge clatter. Kim's still very sound- and sight-sensitive, so she totally spazzed out. It took about 45 minutes to an hour of diligent, careful desensitization to get her to this point. If I didn't know her so well now, it would've taken much much longer. I'm finally getting to where I can tell exactly how far I can push her before I need to back off a bit. At first she wouldn't get within about 30 feet of the triangle, and if I moved it at all she would run behind a piece of furniture and stay there...gotta love the results of people ignoring their pups then throwing them into an isolated ditch to starve.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not many people would be willing to work so hard with a dog. This group here gives you a big paws up! Kims come a long ways and I love that picture!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Not many people would be willing to work so hard with a dog. This group here gives you a big paws up! Kims come a long ways and I love that picture!


Thanks, but I've benefited at least as much as Kim has, to be honest. She's such a joy to be around (okay, I'm getting little sappy sweet here, I know, but it's true). We've had our rough days though, lol.


----------



## FriendsOfZoe (Aug 7, 2007)

Great pictures Shaina!!! She has grown into such a beauty. I was so used to your old avatar that I still picture her as a puppy lol...not anymore!
I bet she has some golden in her somewhere...I don't know why, but something about her face just makes me think golden.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Shaina, those pictures had me laughing out loud. Kim is a cutie.

I'll also put in a vote for some smooth collie in there.


----------



## Patches' Pet (Feb 25, 2008)

I love every last one! I was sad when they were all done!  She is gorgeous!


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

She's so Cute! Good to see so many pictures of her! I loved the one with the two toys in her mouth!!!


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)

Great pics - I saw your new av and came hunting for this thread! Can't wait to see more!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys ~

Maybe she's a smooth collie/golden retriever. Everybody covered there? 

I don't think you can tell very well in those pictures, but the bottom 2/3 of her tail is actually black along the top. She also carries it curved up/over her back when she's happy/excited. Dunno if that helps.

EDIT: You can kind of see the black tail in the picture where she's looking out the window and in the second bath picture.

Her left ear is also spotted black, but that's because she rubbed up against a bike chain at the in-laws...


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

She's gorgeous! I loved the pics!


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

She is sooo beautiful! I LOVE ALL the pics! My favorite is the one you picked for your new avatar though. I too saw the new avatar and came searching for the picture thread. Hehe  

Thanks for sharing. Can't wait until you get that new camera either.  The more pictures the better.


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 22, 2008)

She really is a very pretty dog!!!!


----------



## dleggs15 (Mar 4, 2008)

I am so loving ALL Of these pics =0) I really like the ones with her toys and head in the blanket =0) that is just to cute! oh yeah and her cuddled in the blanket after her bath with her harness =0)


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks guys 

I don't know when the camera's coming yet -- should be in the mail though.

*sooo excited*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I am loving the prayer picture as well. lol They are all great. Kim just seems to have so much personality. I also love the evidence she leaves in the bathroom. lol Carsten is a paper shredder as well. I should let him get hold of my bills. lol


----------

